# Fakeshop GPS-Total.de ?



## guenni09 (15 Dezember 2017)

Fakeshop GPS-Total.de ?

Nachdem ich bisher fast nur lesend in diesem Forum unterwegs war, habe ich jetzt anscheinend ein Problem mit dem Händler GPS-Total.de.

Ich habe dort vor knapp 2 Wochen einen GPS- Logger erworben und den Kaufpreis überwiesen. Seitdem ist Funkstille, eine Kontaktaufnahme meinerseits war bislang nicht möglich. Telefonisch meldet sich nur der Anrufbeantworter und Mails werden nicht beantwortet. Lediglich unmittelbar nach der Bestellung kam per Mail eine Bestätigung u.a. mit den Überweisungsdaten.

Auf diesen Shop kam ich über Google und den Produktnamen. Über den Shop oder dessen Besitzernamen konnte ich über Google nichts finden, das mich stutzig gemacht hätte, auch nicht in diesem Forum über die Suchfunktion. Das Empfängerkonto ist bei einer deutschen Bank, demnach schien für mich alles „im grünen Bereich“.

Der Shop ist noch aktiv, mir sind auch die Gefahren einer Vorauszahlung bekannt. Der evtl. Schaden ist für mich noch überschaubar im mittleren 2-stelligen Bereich, ich würde niemals einen höherpreisigen Artikel im Voraus bezahlen.

Da ich trotz Fristsetzung per Mail und überfälliger Lieferung bislang keinerlei Antwort erhalten habe, werde ich heute noch Anzeige erstatten. Darin sehe ich momentan die einzige Möglichkeit, evtl. das Geld zurückzubekommen.

Gibt es noch andere Punkte, die ich übersehen hatte ?



guenni09


----------



## BenTigger (15 Dezember 2017)

Dann google mal richtig. Google ist voll davon. Rechtsanwälte mit Abmahnungen, Foreneinträgen usw. findet man, wenn man nach dem Besitzer aus dem Impressum googelt.


----------



## Reducal (15 Dezember 2017)

guenni09 schrieb:


> .... werde ich heute noch Anzeige erstatten. Darin sehe ich momentan die einzige Möglichkeit, evtl. das Geld zurückzubekommen.



In einer Strafanzeige würde ich das s. g. Adhäsionsverfahren in der Anzeige erwähnen. Mit der Reform der strafrechtlichen Vermögensabschöpfung, vom 01.07.2017, wurde die frühere *Rückgewinnungshilfe* von einem "*gerechten und opferfreundlichen Entschädigungsmodell*" abgelöst. Meiner Kenntnis nach hat die Staatsanwaltschaft dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass (wenn was zu holen ist) ein Beschuldigter zur Rückzahlung verpflichtet wird.

Das Problem schein mir hier aber jenes zu sein, dass der Händler nicht geliefert hat und nicht, wie gewünscht, reagiert. Den Händler gibt es und anscheinend auch seine Angebote und sein Geschäft überhaupt. Also dürfte es schwierig sein, hier einen vorsätzlichen Betrug nachweisen zu können.


----------



## guenni09 (15 Dezember 2017)

Hallo Ben Tigger, hallo Reducal,

danke für die schnellen Rückmeldungen.

Gibt man den Namen des Inhabers ohne den Firmensitz ein, erhält man mehr Treffer als mit der Ortsangabe. Das war wahrscheinlich mein Fehler bei der Recherche. Dabei fand ich keine Hinweise bezüglich Unregelmäßigkeiten der Lieferung. Hauptsächlich wurden die Abmahnungen erwähnt, die ich für meinem Fall als nicht relevant einschätzte. Trotzdem bleibt ein Geschmäckle.

Die Polizei ist jetzt eingeschaltet und Vorgang aktenkundig, mal sehen was weiter passiert.

Einerseits möchte ich angesichts der Höhe des bezahlen Betrags kein allzu großes Fass aufmachen und nicht noch gutes Geld hinterherwerfen, andererseits kann ich diesbezüglich auch keine Betrügereien dulden.

@ Reducal
um dem Vorwurf einer strafbaren Handlung zu entgehen, muß er mir entweder den Artikel zukommen lassen oder das Geld wieder zurückzahlen. Wäre mir jedenfalls lieber und für den Händler auch besser.  
Danke für den Hinweis auf das Adhäsionsverfahen.

Ich warte jetzt bis nächste Woche ab, vielleicht bewegt sich bis dahin doch noch was.
Falls sich was Neues ergibt, werde weiter berichten.

Vielleicht kann ich auch mit meinem Beitrag andere User warnen.

Viele Grüße
guenni09


----------



## BenTigger (16 Dezember 2017)

> Dabei fand ich keine Hinweise bezüglich Unregelmäßigkeiten der Lieferung.


Was mit darauf hindeutet, dass es sich nicht um einen Fake Shop handelt und die Aktion in dem Forum um eine Dash Cam vom  Anfang dieses Jahres zeigt ebenso, dass es den Shop nicht nur zu Weihnachten mal eben zum abzocken gibt.


----------



## guenni09 (19 Dezember 2017)

Inzwischen hat sich doch etwas bewegt:

Nach Einschalten der Polizei meinerseits bekam diese gestern nachmittag von GPS-Total eine Antwortmail mit der Mitteilung über die Stornierung der Bestellung, da der Artikel nicht mehr lieferbar sei und daß der bezahlte Betrag zurückerstattet werde. Fast zeitgleich ist auch die Gutschrift auf meinem Konto eingegangen, mit „Stornierung der Bestellung“ im Verwendungszweck .
Nur über diese beiden Quellen bekam ich überhaupt Kenntnis über die Stornierung. Zusammen mit der Bestellbestätigung waren dies und sind noch immer die einzigen „Lebenszeichen“ des Shops mir gegenüber.

Für mich unverständlich war die ganze Abwicklung durch den Shopbetreiber mit ausbleibenden Informationen, der telefonische Nichterreichbarkeit sowie das Nichtreagieren auf Mail- Anfragen. Vor allem, wenn ein bestellter und bezahlter Artikel entgegen den Angaben nicht lieferbar ist. Deshalb auch meine Bedenken und mein Vorgehen, als die Lieferung überfällig war. Mit der richtigen Informationspolitik gegenüber dem Kunden wären die ganzen Irritationen vermeidbar gewesen.
Im Übrigen ist der Status des Artikels im Shop inzwischen korrekterweise als nicht lieferbar geändert.

Für mich ist die Angelegenheit jedenfalls erledigt, ich habe mein Geld wieder zurück und bin ohne Schaden davongekommen.

Guenni09


----------



## Hippo (20 Dezember 2017)

Glück gehabt!
Gratuliere


----------



## WolArn (24 April 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe mir gestern in diesem Shop auch etwas für 77€ bestellt, und den Betrag sofort überwiesen (Online-Banking), weil dann vom Preis 3% Rabatt abgezogen werden.
Nun habe ich erst später gesehen, daß dieser Artikel z.Z. gar nicht lieferbar ist, und habe gestern um 12:44 Uhr per E-Mail direkt nach gefragt, wann dieser Artikel denn wieder lieferbar ist, und bis heute noch keine Antwort erhalten. Deshalb habe ich mal nach gps-total gesucht, und diesen Thread hier gefunden.


guenni09 schrieb:


> Lediglich unmittelbar nach der Bestellung kam per Mail eine Bestätigung u.a. mit den Überweisungsdaten.


Ja, die habe ich auch sofort bekommen.

Was sollte ich denn jetzt als nächstes tuen, damit ich mein Geld zurück bekomme? Warten? Widerrufen? Da gibt es sogar ein Widerrufsformular:





> *Muster-Widerrufsformular*
> (Wenn Sie den Vertrag widerrufen wollen, dann füllen Sie bitte dieses Formular aus und senden Sie es zurück.)
> 
> - An:* GPS-total.de, Inh. Torsten Sanio, Polluxring 20, 16321 Bernau*, Telefon: *03338 / 75 30 455*, Telefax: *03338 / 70 89 78*, E-Mail: [email protected]
> ...


Oder Stornieren?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (24 April 2018)

Laßt mich raten, Thorstens Mutti heißt bestimmt Marion ...

Es handelt sich hier nicht um einen Fakeshop, aber es handelt sich offensichtlich auch nicht um einen Webshop, der wirklich verkaufen will, sonst würde die Kundenkommunikation besser laufen und die Ware wäre sofort lieferbar. Ich sehe in diesem Webshop eine Abmahnfalle in der Tradition der Kochseiten. Der Fotograf hat alle Bilder selbst erstellt und hofft jetzt darauf, daß andere seine Bilder klauen, damit er diese abmahnen kann. Da Produktfotos kostenfrei vom Hersteller zur Verfügung gestellt werden, ahnt kaum jemand, daß es hier ein Problem gibt, wenn man z.B. in einem Forum oder einem Blog eines der Bilder verwendet.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Klaudia Fritzi (18 September 2019)

Hallo ,
der besitzt auch die Firma Autokamer 24 .Dort habe ich das selbe Problem wie oben aufgeführt .


----------



## Reducal (18 September 2019)

Klaudia Fritzi schrieb:


> Autokamer 24 .


....was & weiter? Keine Endung, nicht im Web auflösbare Bezeichnung, das bringt uns nicht weiter.


----------



## jupp11 (18 September 2019)

Sie meint wahrscheinlich  autokamera-24.de
Im Impressum steht derselbe Name als Inhaber


----------



## Jogo (5 Dezember 2020)

Na ja, habe dort das letzte Mal 2014 bestellt, da wr noch alles in Ordnung, ich war zufrieden.
Keine Ahnung was dann passiert ist, wohl auf einem Weg falsch abgebogen. 
Schade drum,
Gruß
Jogp


----------



## jupp11 (6 Dezember 2020)

Die Seite ist leer


----------

